# taille de texte dans messagerie orange



## ericetvalerie (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour , je viens d'entrer dans l'univers Mac après avoir vécu avec Vista et je suis assez déconcerté pour l'instant. Ma première interrogation concerne l'utilisation de ma boite mail Orange. Je ne sais pas comment modifier les tailles de texte et les polices et les couleurs car je ne trouve pas cette barre d'outils dans la page mail : écrire un message. Alors qu'elle existe sous windows.  Comment faites vous des modifications de texte. merci de votre soutien


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

pas clair

de quoi parle tu?
de redaction en ligne sur le site de ton compte?

ou via un logiciel de messagerie sur le mac?
et si oui lequel?
entourage ( dans office) thunderbird? Mail? autres?


----------



## ericetvalerie (21 Janvier 2010)

Je vais essayé d'être plus clair:  Quand j'utilise ma messagerie orange avec mon PC , je peux modifier la taille du texte et changer la couleur de l'écriture car j'ai une petite barre d'outils juste au dessus du message que j'écris qui permet de faire ce changement Comme çà par exemple. Je suis actuellement sur mon PC . 
Ce soir quand je rentrerai chez moi , je vais utiliser mon mac, me connecter sur ma messagerie vis Orange et je ne pourrai qu'écrire en noir et en petits caractères car je ne trouve pas cette barre d'outils me permettant de les changer. Donc celà vient bien de l'ordinateur et pas de la messagerie .  Est ce plus clair ainsi ?  merci de vos réponses.
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2010)

ben tu ne reponds pas à la question centrale
tu rediges tes messages avec quoi?
en ligne sur ton compte email?
( via un navigateur , internet explorer safari , firefox etcc)

ou via un logiciel de messagerie?
outllook , windows Mail , entourage thunderbird etc


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2010)

essaye depuis firefox !


----------



## ericetvalerie (22 Janvier 2010)

Via safari puisque je viens d'acheter un macbook pro avec safari intégré d'office...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

ben integre ton compte à mail !

et là tu pourras sans ouvrir safari
- etre averti d'arrivée de message
- les pré-lire sans ouvrir le message
-les lire 
-répondre dans toutes les typos et couleurs
-les classer comme tu veux


----------



## ericetvalerie (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon maintenant je suis sur mon mac messagerie orange via firefox cette fois çi et çà change rien , toujours pas d'option police et couleur pour mes messages. je ne comprends pas.. je dois être un peu blaireau car j'ai essayé de m'enregistrer sur Mail mais çà coince aussi là dessus. Je pensais avoir acheté un système intuitif et facile mais suis assez déçu ... Où trouver de l'aide pour s'enregistrer sur Mail ?


----------



## daffyb (22 Janvier 2010)

ericetvalerie a dit:


> Bon maintenant je suis sur mon mac messagerie orange via firefox cette fois çi et çà change rien , toujours pas d'option police et couleur pour mes messages. je ne comprends pas.. je dois être un peu blaireau car j'ai essayé de m'enregistrer sur Mail mais çà coince aussi là dessus. Je pensais avoir acheté un système intuitif et facile mais suis assez déçu ... Où trouver de l'aide pour s'enregistrer sur Mail ?



pourtant, configurer Mail, c'est pas compliqué, il suffit de répondre aux questions.
Tu bloques où ?
Voici le manuel : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1508?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2010)

et il y a tout le processus expliqué pour orange chez  orange, et en images !
http://assistance.orange.fr/IHD/home_msg_configurer.php


----------

